# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  المريخ اﻻفريقىVSهلال الابيض ((كاس السودان ))

## ابو همام

*بسم الذى لايضر مع اسمه شى فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم انصر   المريخ 
اللهم انصر  المريخ





بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد     
*

----------


## ايمن ابراهيم

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*هلال الأبيض ياخد خمسة الليلة إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*لو سمحتو يا شباب الكورة منقولة تلفزيونيا ولا لا؟ 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*تااااااااااااااانى يا ابوهمام
*

----------


## ود عثمان

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله متلفزة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## Nazeer

*منصورين بإذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أمير كمال يحرز  الهدف الخامس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير كمال يسجل الهدف الخامس في الدقيقة 83 من تمريرة ديديه
*

----------


## kartoub

*الله اكبر ، ربي لك الحمد والشكر في كل وقت وحين
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دق القراف خلى الجمال تخاف،،،،
جلافيط ولبش،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الريح علي بديلا لعمر بخيت
*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*مافي طريقة يجيبوا لينا الأمل عطبرة اليومين ديل نصرف ليهو نص دستة؟ فريق خسيس!
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اضرب الحمام
مبروك ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لكن ياكابتن شرف مفاجاتك عينه 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بخمسة أهداف نظيفة
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*عليكم الله اردموهم بي حلى تاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ بخماسية حاااااارقة وتاهله لنصف النهائي لمقابلة الخرطوم الوطني يوم السبت القادم

 


مبرووووووووووك لمريخ السعد 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووووووك  ياصفووووووووة 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا شفوت
يا دوب بطني بردت
*

----------


## mamoun15

*مليون مبروووووك
ومزيداً من الإنتصارات في قادم المواجهات افريقية ومحلية ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قال ايه قال مفاجأه قال !!
*

----------


## habashi

*إن شاء الله تاني ما برجعوا لي وراء وللامام دائما عندي احساس قوي انو كل البطولات حقتنا بي الممتاز رغم فارق السته إن شاء الله يكون إحساس حقيقي
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*الحمد لله ... والشكر لله .
ممتغة جدا .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*مبروك
نحمد كتير
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*الحمد لله الف مبروووك للزعيم ابوهمام وديدية كسروا برج النحس الى الامام
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1219391421
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*
*

----------


## ابو همام

*الف مبروووووك  الفوز 






الحمدلله  فكت
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مبروك للصفوة العرض القوي
والنتيجة العريضة التي سترفع
 معنويات اللعيبة وتحفزهم للمزيد
من الاجادة والجهد
                        	*

----------

